# do you wear a ski mask when snowboarding?



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

Do you tend to wear a ski mask when snowboarding?

Or do you only wear one occassionally - like if it's 20 degrees below zero?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

If you're snowboarding, I'd say it'd be a snowboarding mask. LOL!

I usually have a beard in the winter, so it has to be brutally cold with lots of wind to get me to reach for something for my face. Even then it's usually just a lightweight fleece bandana. I'm talking below zero with 20+ mph wind.


----------



## bostonboarder (Nov 25, 2008)

pretty much any day below freezing I have a neck gator that goes up to my goggles


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

I will be monday when its -18, but generally its only with me as backup


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I usually wear a headliner. If it's not too cold out, I pull the face part down and out of the way. If it's cold out I pull it up in front of my mouth and nose.

REI Performance Headliner at REI.com


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm a sissy when it comes to wind on my face so I almost always have my Ride Qi on when boarding. But that's not a ski mask. It is a snowboarding bandana.


----------



## tprior (Oct 12, 2010)

I have a fleece bandana that I'll rock on a cold day, or sometimes even a full head pullover.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Usually don't. As some of the others mentioned, I got a beard for when it's not too bad. 

Gets pretty cold and it doesn't take too long to throw one on. I don't really like how it feels over my mouth... although it's kind of fun that no one can actually see you with a full set up on.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Only when it's brutally cold with winds. Normally I don't, I just overheat too quickly with any kind of face mask thing on.


----------



## S4Shredr (Oct 23, 2009)

Only when its real cold, I usually put my hood on and zip my jacket up which will cover right up to my gogs


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

In the lower mainland it almost never gets as cold as some of you people are talking about. But I gotta tell you, when some of that wet snow is coming down, it HURTS hitting your face at speed. That's when the balaclava goes on. However, then I get a goggle fogging issue.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

I need to get one......


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

No. I have a couple that always seem to stay in the car or in a pocket.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Depends on wind and precipitation really, but anytime it's under 20 and there's a good amount of wind, I rock the UA all day...


----------



## MSH (Feb 6, 2010)

I ride with one if it get's real cold, and it most often is :thumbsup:


----------



## crsv619 (Feb 19, 2010)

if it's dumping and real cold, then yes. those days are rare here in socal.


----------



## Maskman (Feb 26, 2014)

*faceGlove*

has anyone tried this yet? works great over a balaclava, or by itself to cover the nose without covering the mouth = not wet, icy / no goggle fog. Easy breathing, protected sensitive spots. 

Home - Outeru


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Triple8Sol said:


> No. I have a couple that always seem to stay in the car or in a pocket.


Wow, what a difference a few years makes. Started wearing a balaclava nearly every day on the hill since mid-last-season.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Got an airhole mask, and now my head is 100% covered all day every day. 

Its great coming back after a weekend snowboarding, and not having dry/chapped lips/windburn etc.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

tokyo_dom said:


> Got an airhole mask, and now my head is 100% covered all day every day.
> 
> Its great coming back after a weekend snowboarding, and not having dry/chapped lips/windburn etc.


That's why I plan to wear a mask all the time starting with the next trip. I just got a Phunkshun SL that I hope will allow me to avoid using the sunblock cream. Stuff doesn't feel that great, you know... 

I used to only wear one if it was snowing. It has never been cold enough that just having my helmet and goggles on wasn't plenty warm.


----------



## Dekker (Feb 8, 2013)

I wear one during really cold weather obviously, but even during spring riding where you're riding through slush I still wear one. I sunburn very very easily because of my complexion(especially with light reflecting off of the snow) and it's much easier than wearing sunscreen and re-applying when it rubs off. I have an Under Armour ColdGear Hood for the cold weather and a HeatGear hood for the spring riding. Wear that plus goggles and not even a bit of my skin is exposed to the cold or sun.


----------



## Yitty (Dec 5, 2020)

A company I recently started working for gave neck gaiters out at orientation. It's crazy that it's part of daily wardrobe now. I just got these.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

No matter what the temperature, I HATE having a cold neck, so I always have a Neck Gaiter on. Given our current environment re Covid, it won't make a difference to me getting on a lift. Gaiter up over face, ride lift, ride on. Now if only it would get cold enough and snow enough for my local to open............. If Covid stress was not enough, this late start to the season is only making it worse!


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Being heavily bearded, I've never worn a mask while boarding. It's really been throwing me off. I keep getting this problem where my breath makes the mask wet, and I feel like I'm being waterboarded. I've been going through a mask an hour. It doesn't take very long for the airflow to decrease dramatically. 

I think the problem is that I've been wearing masks instead of a gaiter. I just don't believe regular snowboard neck gaiters offer meaningful Covid protection. Am I wrong in this assumption? They certainly look easier to ride in than a wet mask.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I like the Blackstrap balaclavas for the fit. The "expedition" version is a bit thicker and that thickness reduces the waterboard effect, so I'll get about half a day out of it before it's wet enough to freeze and prevent breathing.

In past years that's when it was time for lunch and I'd toss the thing onto the heater in the lodge and it would dry for the afternoon. This year I have to bring two.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

I use snowmobile balaclavas when it's borderline to getting frost injuries. Perforated over the mouth and a slit for the nose. They get wet, but don't really freeze. Varies on temp/wind/humidity, but always keep one in the pack. Also depending on the weather I'll have a wool neck gaiter. Some use a cold cream instead, but I don't know.. Nice necro.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Rip154 said:


> I use snowmobile balaclavas when it's borderline to getting frost injuries. Perforated over the mouth and a slit for the nose. They get wet, but don't really freeze. Varies on temp/wind/humidity, but always keep one in the pack. Also depending on the weather I'll have a wool neck gaiter. Some use a cold cream instead, but I don't know.. Nice necro.


Got a link? 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

smellysell said:


> Got a link?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk



I just got one of these yesterday but have not used it on the hill. Had tried using a regular paper mask with a neck gaiter...water boarding, gaiter is basically worthless. This new one fits well and breathes easily...and I have some Halyard 600 filters that could be cut to size.



Amazon.com : bicycle mask with filter


----------



## GWoman (Oct 2, 2017)

Yitty said:


> A company I recently started working for gave neck gaiters out at orientation. It's crazy that it's part of daily wardrobe now. I just got these.
> View attachment 155682


Awesome gaiters!


----------



## The_Stigs (Jan 3, 2012)

Just ran across these. Anyone using them this season?









686 Polygiene® ViralOff Archetype Face Mask


ALL SALES FINAL. NOT AVAILABLE FOR EASY RETURNS & EXCHANGES.FREE SHIPPING ON ALL FACE MASK ORDERS. (Please select "Free Shipping Face Masks" during checkout. Does not apply to Insider PROgram orders.) L/XL (Typically Fits Most Men) S/M (Typically Fits Most Women) YOUTH OSFM (Typically Boys...




www.686.com





Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

wrathfuldeity said:


> I just got one of these yesterday but have not used it on the hill. Had tried using a regular paper mask with a neck gaiter...water boarding, gaiter is basically worthless. This new one fits well and breathes easily...and I have some Halyard 600 filters that could be cut to size.
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com : bicycle mask with filter


I rode with something pretty similar to this yesterday. It had vents to release outgoing air. It really seemed to help with moisture buildup and goggle fogging. It's not protecting anyone if I've got Covid, but I could finally breathe. It remains an imperfect solution, but much better than the masks I had been using. I still had to swap out the mask after about two hours. This mask style does have filters that are replaceable. Maybe I'll just bring a handful of filters and swap those out as they become wet.


----------

